# -ㄹ/을 게 없다



## eggsarepurple

I've never seen that grammar form before can someone clarify?

이상할 게 없다 - not strange/surprising?
겁낼 게 없다 - not afraid?

Is there a specific reason why it is in this form? Thanks!


----------



## terrortwilight

i think you didnt factor in the "없다" part
-게 없다 means "theres nothing to be ----- about something"

이상할게 없다: theres nothing strange about it (here the subject is a non-human object)
겁낼게 없다: theres nothing to be afraid of (here the subject has got to be human)


----------



## eggsarepurple

So is there an opposite notion? -게 있다. (There is something.....about something"


----------

